
Review: System76’s Galago Pro Solves “just works” Linux’s Goldilocks Problem - mcone
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/review-system76s-galago-pro-solves-just-works-linuxs-goldilocks-problem/
======
AdmiralAsshat
I find it interesting that the review prefers this over the Dell XPS 13/15,
given that:

\- the XPS is thinner and lighter

\- the XPS has a much smaller bezel

\- the XPS has much better battery life

It seems like those qualities would put it closer to being the "Linux Macbook
Pro" than the Galaga. Is it just the amount of raw power that the Galaga has
which puts it over the top in his book?

